# Clear finishes for cabinets



## JAPaint (Sep 14, 2009)

Hey all! I'm finishing the cabinets for our church and have the process I will use, but the question I have is for a sealer I have planned to use conversion varnish from Sherwin Williams as I am familiar with the product and its performance. However, I have some Sheri Clear left over from another job and am wondering how it performs and holds up over time with occasional cleanings with your typical household cleaners. Thanks in advance for your input, I look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Never heard of Sheri clear.

I'd stick with what you know and use to. Leave the other stuff for another job or smaller odd ball jobs.

Would be a big problem if it didn't hold up well (egg on face). Just play it safe and use what your use to.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Poly crilic?

I like polycrylic.


----------



## JAPaint (Sep 14, 2009)

Oops.... I meant SherClear. A water-based clear industrial coating by Sherwin Williams.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Okay SherClear 1k. No, I wouldn't use it. 

SherClear as it's been described to me, is to be used for more of a weather protective coating (sun) & holding sheen longer, than it is anything else. 

The fact that the description of it doesn't mention anything about block resistance or mar resistance, to me, with having kids and families moving around things, isn't a good solution. 

Will it work? Probably, but again...you run a risk. Whereas if you did a conversion varnish or catalyzed lacquer or something, it will hold up better than the SherClear.


----------

